# Parts for a 2350



## Blacksmith (Sep 23, 2009)

I have just purchased a 2350 with SoundGuard Cab that has had a pretty rough life. I need a whole pile of cab parts, including a door, console top, and dash cover. I might even consider an entire cab if the condition and price were right. I have checked all the salvage yards in this region with no luck. I was hoping someone on here might be able to point me in the right direction. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe701B (Sep 24, 2009)

You might try Cook Tractor. I believe their website is www.cooktractor.com. They have just about any part for any tractor made. They are located in Clinton MO. Another company that specializes in that stuff is Abilene Machine. They have a pretty good selection.


----------



## Blacksmith (Sep 23, 2009)

*Cook Tractor*

Thanks for the info. I just called Cook Tractor and it was a no go. Not only do they "probably" not have the parts I need, the guy I talked to could care less.


----------



## MustLuvDogs (Jul 31, 2009)

*Cab parts*

You might try Farmland Tractor (farmlandtractor.com) - they might have something like that. Or you might also try ASAP parts (tractorpartsasap.com).

Both places also may have what you are looking for in a rebuilt version so it could be pretty cheap.

Good luck


----------

